# Bigdog has escaped the pound and on the prowl!!



## bigdog (Nov 30, 2018)

what's up folks? I know its been a while since I have been pissing on trees here LOL. That being said, a lot has changed in life over the last few years but my journey hasn't stopped. A lot of you know me and my story of how I started lifting but for those that don't, I had to make a choice back in December 2014. it was change my bad ass habits or die! I would love to tell you it was a no-brainer decision but I truly almost choose death due to eating bad food appealed more important to me. I was at 472lbs and almost immobile when one day I had enough and the shit show began. fast forward a couple years and I found this place. All the good guys never judged me and helped me through a lot! I learned a lot! Snake has been a tremendous reason for my success today as he kept me grounded many many times when I wanted to quit. Thank you SNAKE for never giving up on my old stubborn ass.. Anyway, sorry for the damn novel... I'm back and here to stay. I have been on a normal TRT for a while now and proud to say I'm holding at a fairly lean 268lbs. I am starting a new cycle tomorrow and my training will continue as it has but I will be starting back heavier weight more than volume. I have never done a log on my cycles, just my weight loss journey. This is my first so I hope you folks approve and here we go!

cycle will be 
week 1-16 test e 500 a week
week 1-16 tren e 400 a week to start
week 1-16 EQ 600 a week
week 1-4 kickstart with d-bol 30ml a day to start

This plan is what I used to make my best gains. I will alter dosages depending on feel and sides as I go. I love deca but tren seems to be what my body likes best. I have no plans to get on a stage and I don't have SNAKE abs either LOL. I still have skin issues on my stomach from my obesity but its my scars from life. My biggest competition is myself due to how hard I am on myself but that has been what I must do to stay on track!

be great my friends!


----------



## bigdog (Nov 30, 2018)

View attachment 6893

starting point to current.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 30, 2018)

I like the guy on the right :32 (16):


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 30, 2018)

Amazing transformation!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2018)

Just keep kicking ass babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Major RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2018)

Let's go another round brother. I'm here for ya!


----------



## Viduus (Nov 30, 2018)

You’re the person I found to be the biggest inspiration on the transformation side. The sequel is going to have a really hard time beating the original but I’m buying a ticket! Good luck


----------



## bigdog (Nov 30, 2018)

Viduus said:


> You’re the person I found to be the biggest inspiration on the transformation side. The sequel is going to have a really hard time beating the original but I’m buying a ticket! Good luck



Thank you! The sequel wont beat the original but grab your popcorn brother because its going down!


----------



## bigdog (Nov 30, 2018)

snake said:


> Let's go another round brother. I'm here for ya!



Another round it is my brother! I know you always have my back. I truly appreciate it too!


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 30, 2018)

Definitely in for the ride man! Much respect


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 30, 2018)

Get some brother!  Strong work, looking forward to see your progress


----------



## IHI (Nov 30, 2018)

Good to see ya back BD; that picture above is epic proof of your dedication and work ethic!! Keep kickin ass brotha:32 (1):


----------



## Jin (Nov 30, 2018)

all Of a sudden everybody who’s over 260 is running a log....... nice


----------



## Jada (Nov 30, 2018)

Respect my brother!!!!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 30, 2018)

I was amped, I thought this was a “I got divorced and I’m chasing tail thread”. 
Turns out, the thread was something even better. **** yeah brother, you’re ducking killing it!
ps. 10/10 i’d fook. :32 (16):


----------



## bigdog (Dec 1, 2018)

First pin of cycle this morning. Had a good leg day. Its been a while so I'm working my way up as I go. Knee was a bit hesitant but after stretching and light sets it we good.
Squats 135, 5 sets of 10
225, 5 sets of 10
275 3 sets of 10, 1 set to 9 and 1 to 7. 
Deadlifts 
135 for 10
225 for 10
275 for 10
315 for 8
Leg extensions 
Various weight on machine, 5 sets of 10-12
Standing hamstring curls, various weight on machine, 5 sets of 8-10
Leg press was broken so I did walking lunges with 35lb dumbells which I hate!
Seated and standing calf raises multiple sets,weights. And I finished with 30 minutes on the damn elliptical machine. I'm dead. Tomorrow is a back/arms volume day followed by soaking in the hot tub! Be great my friends!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 1, 2018)

Strong work, good job brother


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2018)

whoa dude thats a huge transformation

High 5


----------



## bigdog (Dec 3, 2018)

Good chest day overall. I tried to work up to heavy bench but my joints said nope. backed off at 275 for 10 on bench and 80lb dbs for 2 sets of 10. did machine presses incline and decline and a few sets on the pec deck. overall I'm happy with it. just going to take my time easing back into it. day by day....


----------



## bigdog (Dec 11, 2018)

Due to national chest day being a circus in my new gym, I switched up a bit so I don't have to cremate a mofo to get on the bench! I did back on Monday and chest today. Back day was good as always. I promise to update better and start posting weights. my cycle is going good so far. I had a issue with Charlie horses and found potassium was way low so I'm supplementing that. we shall see if it helps.
wide grip pulldowns
close grip seated rows
pull ups(baby sets because I'm too fat to do full sets)
t-bar rows and bent over barbell rows.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 11, 2018)

todays chest was better than last weeks. shoulder seems to be less pissed off. 
flat bench, 3 sets of 10. 135,225 and 315lbs
incline bench- 2 sets of 10. 135 and 185lbs. I don't go too heavy because shoulder
decline bench- 4 sets. 3 sets of 10, 135, 225,305 and then I drop back to 135 and do a set of 12-15
no db work today. 2 sets of standing cable presses and 30 minutes on the damn elliptical...


----------

